# Traynor YBA-1A mkII stopped making noise (stopped working)



## PulienJier (Dec 5, 2014)

My amp served me well for the past couple of years but, suddenly, it stopped making noise (well... it stopped making any sound at all).
And it was really sudden; one second I was just making notes one after the other (I heard that was how Jimmy Hendrix and a lot of other guitarists became popular) and then, silence! Nothing. 
The fan kept on running, the light was lit and the lamps produced a dim orange light, as they always did.

I tried the head with another cab, same thing.
I tried my cab with another head and it worked just fine!

I tried all my cables, guitars and everything is fine, the only thing I did not try to change was the output tubes since I don't have a pair of matched EL34. Could it be it? I am kind of afraid to get a pair of matched EL34, put it in my Traynor only to discover that it wasn't the problem and/or burning the new set of tubes.

What could it be? 
I heard Traynor could not be killed, so I would guess a cold solder or a simple shit like that.
What do you guys think? 

Is there anyone in Montreal that could fix my Traynor? Any tech you'd recommend? Any member here with enough knowledge to troubleshoot/learn me how this works? My band will soon hit the road (in acouple of months) so that would be a plus if I knew how to troubleshoot/fix our gear.

I am ready to trade knowledge, cook an amazing dish with good beer, do a load-in and load-out for your band within Montreal or pay a tech if nobody has the knowledge, time or will to help a (literally and figuratively) poor soul in need. 

Any good tech to recommend? 
I heard of Northern Amp Works. Does anybody dealt with them? 

Thanks!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Is the output dead silent as if the amp is off? Put your ear right to the speaker and listen for low hum once you power up. Is there hiss once you max all the dials?

With the amp on give it a good kick or drop it from 1/2". 
Have you check both output jacks? Any unusual smells?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

There is a Traynor killer out there.
I have replaced a fair number of output transformers over the years in the older heads, the culprit?
A shielded patch cable being used to connect the head to cab....BEWARE!! :sAng_scream:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

loudtubeamps said:


> A shielded patch cable being used to connect the head to cab....BEWARE!! :sAng_scream:


I just couldn't resist....(and I know it isn't really funny)


----------



## PulienJier (Dec 5, 2014)

Don't worry, I never used a patch cable. My amplifier has always been connected with to its cabinet with a proper speaker cable.
I just dropped it to a tech (Nothern Amp Works) who lives just beside me. He suspects the output tubes to be the culprit.

There was no unusual smell, no hiss, no hum. It was as if it was off, but it was on.
I don't think it was the output jack, I think I verified it... but now you've put me in doubt.
Anyway, we'll know soon enough.
Thanks


----------

